

Chomsky Q&A at Google - sukruh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gFhhQcUfO4&list=UUbmNph6atAoGfqLoCL_duAg#start=0:00;end=42:40;cycles=-1;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false

======
Uhhrrr
I think you meant to post this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3PwG4UoJ0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3PwG4UoJ0Y)

